# Altre sì vs. altresì



## violapais

Ciao ragazzi, 
Sto studiando un libro di sociologia, _Teoria sociologica_ di Ritzer. 
Continuo a trovare la parola "altresì" scritta "altre sì", con uno spazio in mezzo. Ho cercato un po' in internet e non trovo nulla di simile.
Secondo voi è un errore (ripetuto più e più volte, quindi immagino possa essere frutto della correzione automatica), o l'avete visto anche voi da qualche parte/esiste?

Grazie mille.
V.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Violapais! 
Potresti gentilmente fornire una o due frasi ove ricorre questo "altre sì"? 
Servono solo per meglio chiarire e poter meglio valutare sia la finalità espressiva che la correttezza o meno di queste parole in posizione consecutiva e contribuirebbero altresì (non 'altre sì' ) a rispondere in maniera più appropriata alla tua domanda.


----------



## violapais

Hai ragione Dragonseven.  Scusa ma stamattina andavo "a memoria": mi è venuto in mente questo particolare sul lavoro,  non avevo il libro sott'occhio ed ho finito per porre una domanda troppo generale. Eccoti una delle frasi: 

"[...] riteneva che gli attori fossero riceventi passivi nel processo di socializzazione. I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *altre sì *norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società".

Si parla della definizione di sistema sociale di un certo signor Parsons, esponente dello struttural-funzionalismo, ed in questo passo si affronta il tema della relazione tra gli individui ed il sistema sociale, che avviene attraverso la socializzazione e l'integrazione.


----------



## dragonseven

Ri-ciao Violapais!
In questo caso la frase "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono altre sì norme e valori" corrisponderebbe alla frase "I bambini imparano sia come agire sia altre norme e valori".
La frase è corretta. 'Altre' sta per "nuove, ulteriori", 'sì' è usato qui come "così".
Quindi, più correttamente, la frase corrisponde a quella seguente:
"I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono così ulteriori norme e valori".


----------



## violapais

dragonseven said:


> Ri-ciao Violapais!
> In questo caso la frase "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono altre sì norme e valori" corrisponderebbe alla frase "I bambini imparano sia come agire sia altre norme e valori".
> La frase è corretta. 'Altre' sta per "nuove, ulteriori", 'sì' è usato qui come "così".
> Quindi, più correttamente, la frase corrisponde a quella seguente:
> "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono così ulteriori norme e valori".



Urca, mi hai aperto un mondo!  Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## dragonseven

Prego, di nulla, è un piacere


----------



## lorenzos

Mai sentito! 
Però qui gli utenti imparano non solo come scrivere ma apprendono altre sì norme e regole.
Sarà, ma visto che 





> Continuo a trovare la parola "altresì" scritta "altre sì", con uno spazio in mezzo.


non è più probabile pensare ad una correzione automatica non rivista, considerando inoltre che il libro è di recentissima pubblicazione e la costruzione proposta non mi sembra tanto attuale?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Lorenzos! 
No!
Nell'esempio fornitoci di sicuro non si tratta di un errore, né di un effetto della correzione automatica, tantomeno di una svista. 
Forse, e dico forse, potrebbe esserlo in altri casi riscontrati nel testo da Violapais. 
Però, visto l'esempio, ne dubito.


----------



## violapais

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Lorenzos!
> No!
> Nell'esempio fornitoci di sicuro non si tratta di un errore, né di un effetto della correzione automatica, tantomeno di una svista.
> Forse, e dico forse, potrebbe esserlo in altri casi riscontrati nel testo da Violapais.
> Però, visto l'esempio, ne dubito.



Io pure, dopo la spiegazione di Dragonseven, mi sono convinta che non sia un errore. E' abbastanza tipico dei testi accademici usare termini che lo studente medio non ha mai sentito.  Posterò altre frasi, man mano che le incontro (non chiedetemi di rileggere le prime cento pagine, per favore ).


----------



## Anja.Ann

dragonseven said:


> La frase è corretta. 'Altre' sta per "nuove, ulteriori", 'sì' è usato qui come "così".



Ciao, Dragon  

 Se così fosse, dovrebbe essere "altr*i* sì" (norme e valori). Secondo me, è un errore. "I bambini _imparano_ ad agire e, così pure, norme e valori."


----------



## lorenzos

Sempre disposto a ricredermi, e così imparare qualcosa di nuovo, rilevo però che:
- la spiegazione fornita per “altre sì” spiega troppo, ovvero non spiega nulla: ci dice che “sì” sta per “così” (il che vale anche per “altresì) ma non perché si è voluto utilizzare una forma inusuale. Insomma: cosa afferma di più, che “altresì” non attesta?


> E' abbastanza tipico dei testi accademici usare termini che lo studente medio non ha mai sentito.


Vero, ma nel caso di specie:
- non si tratta di un termine tecnico;
- non si tratta di un testo di grammatica o storia della lingua;
- é una traduzione contemporanea.
Mi rimetto alla clemenza della corte.


----------



## dragonseven

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Dragon
> 
> Se così fosse, dovrebbe essere "altr*i* sì" (norme e valori). Secondo me, è un errore. "I bambini _imparano_ ad agire e, così pure, norme e valori."


 Ciao Anja 
E perché fai questa affermazione? per il fatto che se si è in presenza di sostantivi di genere diverso allora l'aggettivo è da concordarsi ad essi solo in forma maschile? Se questo è il motivo, non sono d'accordo! e il perché è presto detto, basta osservare le frasi seguenti:
1) "Oltre a Caio ho *altri* fratelli e sorelle.";
2) "Oltre a Monica ho *altre* sorelle e fratelli.";
3) "Oltre a Monica ho *altri* sorelle e fratelli.". 

Personalmente, non so se la 3) sia scorretta ma di sicuro mi suona male, senza contare che non trovo nulla di scorretto nella 2). 

Mio parere personale!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Dragon, 

Non andiamo fuori tema, per favore.


----------



## dragonseven

Ok! 
Io la mia risposta l'ho data e spiegata. 
Nella tua non mi è invece chiara l'espressione: "Se così fosse, dovrebbe essere "altri sì"" (cit.).
Per questo ho chiesto chiarimenti. Tutto qui. 

Naturalmente sentiti libera di conseguirne ciò che più ti aggrada. Di certo non obbligo nessuno a rispondere alle domande che pongo, soprattutto se queste vengono ritenute stupide o superficiali. 

Ciao! 



lorenzos said:


> Sempre disposto a ricredermi, e così imparare qualcosa di nuovo, rilevo però che:
> - la spiegazione fornita per “altre sì” spiega troppo, ovvero non spiega nulla: ci dice che “sì” sta per “così” (il che vale anche per “altresì) ma non perché si è voluto utilizzare una forma inusuale. Insomma: cosa afferma di più, che “altresì” non attesta?
> 
> Vero, ma nel caso di specie:
> - non si tratta di un termine tecnico;
> - non si tratta di un testo di grammatica o storia della lingua;
> - é una traduzione contemporanea.
> Mi rimetto alla clemenza della corte.


 Ciao Lorenzos! 
Il fatto è che qui _*sì*_ corrisponde a "così, pertanto" con valenza di congiunzione. 
*Altresì* ha valenza di "anche, inoltre" ed è da ritenersi solo avverbio; in più, oggi non ha valenza di "come, similmente", questo significato è da ritenersi arcaico. 
Inoltre, _*sì*_ è posto dopo l'aggettivo; perché se si trovasse prima di esso (o prima d'un avverbio), diverrebbe un avverbio cambiando di significato, portandolo a essere ritenuto sinonimo di "tanto, talmente". Come si può notare nell'uso fatto nelle prime tre righe sotto al titolo “Altre congiunzioni” di questa pagina web LINK.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sarà, ma anche a me questa spiegazione:


dragonseven said:


> Ri-ciao Violapais!
> In questo caso la frase "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma  apprendono altre sì norme e valori" corrisponderebbe alla frase "I  bambini imparano sia come agire sia altre norme e valori".
> La frase è corretta. 'Altre' sta per "nuove, ulteriori", 'sì' è usato qui come "così".
> Quindi, più correttamente, la frase corrisponde a quella seguente:
> "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono così ulteriori norme e valori".



non convince affatto. Non mi convince la giustificazione di "altre sì" come 


> 'Altre' sta per "nuove, ulteriori", 'sì' è usato qui come "così".


né la frase riscritta:


> "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono così ulteriori norme e valori".



quando invece la frase originale in questione non fa una piega se interpretiamo la grafia "altre sì" come un errore e lo sostituiamo con uno dei sinonimi di _altresì_:

"[...] riteneva che gli attori fossero riceventi passivi nel processo di  socializzazione. I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *inoltre *norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società".
"[...] I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *anche *norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società".

Non si capisce infatti quali sarebbero queste "norme e valori" _nuovi, altri _o _ulteriori_ e perché mai l'autore avrebbe dovuto scrivere _sì _al posto di _così _e posizionarlo in quel punto balzano.
D'accordo che la prosa di certi testi accademici è spesso pomposa e complicata, ma così mi sembrerebbe francamente troppo 
Per me resta molto più plausibile l'ipotesi della svista ortografica.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma dai, Dragon… anche il pippone sulle congiunzioni!
Ad abundantiam:





> Quindi, più correttamente [sic], la frase corrisponde a quella seguente:
> "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono così ulteriori norme e valori".


ma come ci attacchi quello che viene dopo?


> “ovvero la morale di una società".


Confronta:
"I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *così ulteriori* [scritto *altre sì*] norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società".
"I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *altresì* norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società".


----------



## dragonseven

È evidente che non mi so spiegare, forse sono stato troppo superficiale (oltre ad aver commesso qualche errore nella mia spiegazione).
Provo a dirlo in altro modo. E badate bene, non ho alcun interesse a difendere chicchessia. 

Se l'autore vuole inserire una congiunzione, per evitare di ripetersi nella frase, e questa potrebbe essere confusa con un avverbio il quale modificherebbe il sostantivo o il verbo a cui esso si riferisce, come fa? 
Purtroppo nello scritto non può esserci interlocuzione, per questo vi sono termini letterari che hanno valenze semantiche, differenti dal parlato, apposite ad evitare fraintendimento, come invece sono portati a fare *inoltre* e *anche *(i quali sono, in forma letteraria, avverbi). 
*Imparano* e _*apprendono*_ hanno valenze diverse e se si vogliono congiungere i due valori verbali si hanno due modi; uno, quello utilizzato dall'autore, l'altro, è quello che segue:
"I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma *così facendo* *essi imparano e* apprendono nuove (che in precedenza non avevano) norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società.". 
In soldoni, *sì* congiunge il verbo della principale con il verbo della secondaria, introduce una proposizione coordinata con valore conclusivo. 

Spero che mettendola così, perlomeno, io sia riuscito a chiarire il concetto che ho colto dalla frase e che ho cercato di esplicitare in precedenza. 
Con questo non voglio dire che ho per forza ragione, forse mi sbaglio completamente, ma almeno indico delle motivazioni esplicite a sostegno della mia tesi, cosa che non riscontro, nel merito delle proprie “spiegazioni”, da chi contesta le mie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Dragon, non è che la spiegazione diventa più valida se la si allunga a 15 righe e la si infarcisce di paroloni  
Questa è la frase originale:
I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *altre sì *norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società"

Questa:


> "I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma *così facendo* *essi imparano e* apprendono nuove (che in precedenza non avevano) norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società.".


è semplicemente _un'altra frase_, una tua libera interpretazione, che può anche avere senso in sé ma che per me non spiega né giustifica affatto la presenza di quell'"altre sì".
Soprattutto quando l'altra ipotesi (svista ortografica) è talmente evidente e immediata da non necessitare di tanti arzigogoli.

Spiacente, ma io sono molto affezionata al Rasoio di Occam, che (cito) "nella sua forma più immediata suggerisce l'inutilità di formulare più  ipotesi di quelle che siano strettamente necessarie per spiegare un dato  fenomeno quando quelle iniziali siano sufficienti."


----------



## Pat (√2)

stella_maris_74 said:


> D'accordo che la prosa di certi testi accademici è spesso pomposa e complicata, ma così mi sembrerebbe francamente troppo


Sì, un pochino  Da sociologa, posso rassicurare Violapais: "altre sì" non è un concetto o un termine o non so cosa proprio dei sociologi. È semplicemente un errore di ortografia.


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, Stella, siamo agli antipodi. 
Penso che potrei avvicinarmi alla tua visione se riscontrassi, in un altro esempio che Violapais, bontà sua, avrà la pazienza e l'onore di riportare qui a noi, questa mia inettitudine alla comprensione di una frase.


----------



## violapais

Pat (√2) said:


> Sì, un pochino  Da sociologa, posso rassicurare Violapais: "altre sì" non è un concetto o un termine o non so cosa proprio dei sociologi. È semplicemente un errore di ortografia.



Ciao Pat, grazie per l'intervento. 
Nota a margine: è rassicurante anche sapere che qualcuno capisce la sociologia, e nella fattispecie le teorie di Mr Parsons.  Io non sono tra quelli, temo, e non per colpa di "altre sì". 



dragonseven said:


> Beh, Stella, siamo agli antipodi.
> Penso che potrei avvicinarmi alla tua visione se riscontrassi, in un altro esempio che Violapais, bontà sua, avrà la pazienza e l'onore di riportare qui a noi, questa mia inettitudine alla comprensione di una frase.



Ciao Dragonseven... nel week end lungo mi impegno a sfogliare il librone ed individuare altri esempi da sottoporvi.


----------



## Draik91

violapais said:


> "[...] I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *altre sì *norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società".





dragonseven said:


> 'Altre' sta per "nuove, ulteriori", 'sì' è usato qui come "così".



"Sì" come equivalente di "così" viene segnalato da Treccani come forma antica e letteraria, caratteristica che, dal punto di vista del registro, rende il suo uso assolutamente inadeguato in un testo di recente pubblicazione (2012). Non vedo come il traduttore possa aver pensato di fare ricorso a una costruzione astrusa come questa, senza contare il dubbio lasciato dalla concordanza parziale di "altre" con "norme e valori".

violapais, per caso stai leggendo un'edizione digitalizzata del libro? In quel caso, più che un errore della casa editrice, potrebbe essere verosimilmente un errore del software OCR utilizzato per la conversione da immagine o pdf a testo modificabile


----------



## violapais

Draik91 said:


> "Sì" come equivalente di "così" viene segnalato da Treccani come forma antica e letteraria, caratteristica che, dal punto di vista del registro, rende il suo uso assolutamente inadeguato in un testo di recente pubblicazione (2012). Non vedo come il traduttore possa aver pensato di fare ricorso a una costruzione astrusa come questa, senza contare il dubbio lasciato dalla concordanza parziale di "altre" con "norme e valori".
> 
> violapais, per caso stai leggendo un'edizione digitalizzata del libro? In quel caso, più che un errore della casa editrice, potrebbe essere verosimilmente un errore del software OCR utilizzato per la conversione da immagine o pdf a testo modificabile



Ciao... no, edizione cartacea.


----------



## dragonseven

Draik91 said:


> "Sì" come equivalente di "così" viene segnalato da Treccani come forma antica e letteraria, caratteristica che, dal punto di vista del registro, rende il suo uso assolutamente inadeguato in un testo di recente pubblicazione (2012). Non vedo come il traduttore possa aver pensato di fare ricorso a una costruzione astrusa come questa, senza contare il dubbio lasciato dalla concordanza parziale di "altre" con "norme e valori".


 Ciao Draik!
Prima di scrivere determinate affermazioni, ti consiglio vivamente di informarti con maggiore attenzione. 
Bastava proseguire nella lettura di questa pagina web almeno fino al punto 2. a. per comprendere che non è né antico, né antiquato, quest'uso (vero è che nella mia valutazione non mi riferisco a questo, me ne servo solo per il caso specifico):





> *2. a.* Nel linguaggio letter., dopo frase negativa, con tono di forte contrapposizione:_il sospetto che non a Cane della Scala ... ma sì a Guido da Polenta fosse indirizzato ..._ (Carducci); analogo valore di contrapposizione ha nei composti _bensì_ e _sibbene_.


Ogni dizionario, poi, ha il suo punto di vista e Treccani non è al di sopra di tutti gli altri (e qui mi fermo). 
Inoltre non vi è solo la traduzione di Letizia Caporusso, questa è stata anche rivista da Giuseppe Sciortino, docente in sociologia all'Università di Trento, e, come se non bastasse, c'è anche un editore con tutto quello che ciò comporta.

Personalmente, prima di dare addosso a qualcuno (colpevolizzando costui, o costei, o costoro di chissà quali errori commessi su -dato che non sei il solo- vostre “basi” che ancora non ho capito, questo mi sembra alquanto pretenzioso) preferisco avere prove concrete atte a poter giudicare “colpevole” di negligenza o superficialità, o chissà che altro, “l'imputato” o “gli imputati”.


Buona giornata! 



@Violapais: Ciao!  L'attesa mi strugge!!


----------



## stella_maris_74

dragonseven said:


> Inoltre non vi è solo la traduzione di Letizia Caporusso, questa è stata anche rivista da Giuseppe Sciortino, docente in sociologia all'Università di Trento, e, come se non bastasse, c'è anche un editore con tutto quello che ciò comporta.
> 
> Personalmente, prima di dare addosso a qualcuno (colpevolizzando costui, o costei, o costoro di chissà quali errori commessi su -dato che non sei il solo- vostre “basi” che ancora non ho capito, questo mi sembra alquanto pretenzioso) preferisco avere prove concrete atte a poter giudicare “colpevole” di negligenza o superficialità, o chissà che altro, “l'imputato” o “gli imputati”.



Per lo stesso identico motivo mi riesce difficile immaginare che tutte queste persone, con tutta la loro professionalità, abbiano invece consapevolmente scelto una costruzione astrusa e cervellotica come quella che tu (e solo tu) proponi nella tua interpretazione anziché preferire quella più semplice, scorrevole e lineare che risulta interpretando "altre sì" come una mera svista ortografica (le sviste ortografiche càpitano, talvolta, anche ai migliori).

A questo punto sarei curiosa di capire cosa non ti torna nella frase costruita sostituendo "altre sì" con "altresì": immagino che tu la ritenga sbagliata, dato che insisti così strenuamente sull'altra ipotesi, perciò desidererei sapere perché.

Da ultimo, ti invito a farti qualche domanda considerando il fatto che tra i partecipanti a questo thread sei l'unico ad avvalorare la frase con "altre sì" come una scelta sensata, mentre tutti gli altri propendono per la svista ortografica: è un atteggiamento che mi ricorda un po' la storiella del tizio in autostrada che telefona ai vigili lamentando che intorno a lui tutti stanno guidando contromano


----------



## Draik91

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Draik!
> Prima di scrivere determinate affermazioni, ti consiglio vivamente di informarti con maggiore attenzione.
> Bastava proseguire nella lettura di questa pagina web  almeno fino al punto 2. a. per comprendere che non è né antico, né  antiquato, quest'uso (vero è che nella mia valutazione non mi riferisco a  questo, me ne servo solo per il caso specifico)



Vero,  non è il caso che abbiamo preso in considerazione fin adesso. Perché  citarlo, allora? L'uso in questa accezione, inoltre, viene definito  "letterario" (di cui ti invito a leggere la definizione al punto 2b del relativo lemma), caratteristica  lo rende altrettanto inadeguato dal punto di vista del registro in questo contesto. 



dragonseven said:


> Personalmente, prima di dare addosso a qualcuno (colpevolizzando costui,  o costei, o costoro di chissà quali errori commessi su -dato che non  sei il solo- vostre “basi” che ancora non ho capito, questo mi sembra  alquanto pretenzioso) preferisco avere prove concrete atte a poter  giudicare “colpevole” di negligenza o superficialità, o chissà che  altro, “l'imputato” o “gli imputati”.



Lungi da me dare addosso o colpevolizzare chicchessia, e mi scuso se ho  fatto trasparire questa intenzione. 
Il mio intervento era proprio volto a spiegare con "prove concrete" (non "basi" mie, ma una fonte autorevole) come fosse improbabile l'uso di "sì" come equivalente di "così", che, lo  ripeto, in ragione delle sue caratteristiche linguistiche (collocazione  marcata in diafasia e in diacronia), non si spiega in altro modo che  con un errore tipografico. 

Detto questo, mi fermo perché stiamo divagando.

Buona giornata!


----------



## Pat (√2)

dragonseven said:


> vostre “basi” che ancora non ho capito


La mia "base" te la chiarisco subito:
- con _altresì_ la frase ha perfettamente senso;
- con _altre sì_ la frase non ha senso. Anche sostituendo, per motivi da definire, "altre sì" con "così ulteriori/altri", la frase non avrebbe comunque senso _sostanziale_: veicolerebbe un assurdo concettuale. Per intenderci: un erroraccio che - se non prontamente corretto - costerebbe la bocciatura a un esame di sociologia.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 

@*Stella Maris 74*: Prima di tutto torno a ripetere che con me non funziona “l'isolamento”. Questo tuo modo di affermare che hai ragione perché sei accompagnata da altri utenti (che non sono poi questo elevato gran numero di persone) ed io invece sono "il solo e l'unico", mi pare una motivazione, al massimo, simbolica ma resta pur sempre, almeno per me, di cattivo gusto. Insomma, dico solo che non è necessario farlo notare in maniera così assidua; se proprio dovevi, non bastava indicarlo una volta sola?
Il fatto che io voglia "difendere" lo scritto, è dovuto alle considerazioni che ho già esplicitato. Nel chiedere a Violapais una frase che suffragasse la sua esposizione in OP, ho indicato sin da subito che le due forme, *altre sì* e *altresì*, non sono la stessa cosa. 
Visto il ripetersi della locuzione _altre sì_ nel testo - a suo dire, perché io non ho l'opportunità di verificarlo - e la fiducia cui sono portato a dare alle persone in generale, specie quando queste dimostrano proprietà intellettive, mi viene difficile pensare che tutte loro abbiano commesso un errore tanto banale.
Con questo non voglio dire che a sbagliare siete voi altri (anche se onestamente nel post #8 sono stato troppo reciso contro l'impressione di Lorenzos e gliene chiedo scusa correggendo quanto ho scritto al post #9 con un più sensato "potrebbe anche essere ma non credo", cancellando il "No!" e "di sicuro"), per farlo dovrei avere il testo originale o tradotto sottomano che, come ho già detto, non ho. 

@*Draik91*: So bene cosa significa _letterario_, quello che non so bene è cosa tu voglia indicarmi con quel collegamento.  Forse che _Teoria sociologica_ di Ritzer non è da considerarsi scritto in forma letteraria??? Debbo ritenere che sia scritto in forma colloquiale??? perché tu mi sembri certo di questo...
Nel mio invito a proseguire nella lettura di quella pagina web non ho scritto "leggi il punto", bensì "almeno fino al punto" che ho riportato per indicare la fallibilità del tuo intendere "antica". 
E poi, se esiste una forma antiquata o antica della lingua, il suo essere segnalata così dai dizionari (in questo caso poi, non da tutti) è un invito a non utilizzarla, però questo non vieta e non esclude che adesso o in futuro possa essere riutilizzata allo stesso modo del passato o in modo del tutto nuovo. La cosa che più conta è che il ricevente del messaggio abbia modo di comprenderlo. 

@*Pat*: Grazie per il tuo chiarimento. Scusa la mia ignoranza, ma quale sarebbe l'"assurdo concettuale"? 


Per concludere vi confermo che leggendo la frase nei due modi, ho due impressioni diverse di significato. 
Se la sintassi del modo scritto con _altre sì_ è corretta (io non lo so e chiedo lumi su questo), non vedo per quale motivo la frase è sbagliata.
Di solito la traduzione tende ad essere riportata il più fedele possibile alla forma originaria, sempre che ve ne sia una possibilità, seppure remota. Se questa non è fattibile viene proposta un'altra versione, alcune volte del tutto deformata, che veicola purtroppo il solo significato.

Cordiali saluti! 
Dragon 


P.s.: Visto che Violapais si è ripromesso di postare un altro caso appena ne avrà l'opportunità, tenderò ad aspettare quel momento prima di postare di nuovo (a meno che io non trovi una certezza definitiva alla questione ;-) ).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Dragon, questa è la frase originale: 



> “… I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono _altre sì norme e valori_, *ovvero* _la morale _di una società.”



Quell’”*ovvero*” chiarisce bene, a mio avviso, che “altresì” (qui, scritto correttamente) non può intendersi come “ulteriori”: parlando di _morale collettiva_, l’espressione “_norme e valori_” dovrebbe essere intesa in senso assoluto (“la morale”, appunto). Sono sicura, infatti, che il testo non accenna in precedenza ad alcuna norma né ad alcun valore a cui, invece, si aggiungerebbero (secondo la tua interpretazione) questi “ulteriori” norme e valori. Mi spiego:    

“… I bambini imparano non solo come agire, ma apprendono _altresì/inoltre/anche [__norme e valori,_ ovvero_]_ la morale di una società.”
“… I bambini imparano non solo come agire, ma apprendono altresì/inoltre/anche _[la morale collettiva, ovvero)] _norme e valori.”




> ... e la fiducia cui sono portato a dare alle persone in generale, specie quando queste dimostrano proprietà intellettive, ...



Sostanzialmente, stai dicendo che la tua generosità è venuta meno proprio nei nostri confronti ... e nei confronti delle nostre conoscenze ...


----------



## Pat (√2)

dragonseven said:


> @*Pat*: quale sarebbe l'"assurdo concettuale"?


Non esistono norme e valori "innati" e non esistono norme e valori appresi (o interiorizzati) al di fuori del processo di socializzazione.
Sarebbe un po' come dire: "Durante il processo di apprendimento della lingua, il bambino apprende i vocaboli e apprende così ulteriori regole grammaticali e sintattiche". Non esistono regole grammaticali e sintattiche "innate" o apprese al di fuori del processo di apprendimento della lingua.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a voi tutte! 

Per cortesia faccio un'eccezione al p.s. del post #28, perché mi sono reso conto di aver mancato di rispondere alla curiosità di Stella su cosa non mi torna nella frase. 

Stella, perdona la mia franchezza ma dire che io, perché insisto in una certa direzione, ti porto a immaginare che abbia determinate tue conclusioni chiedendomi di spiegartele, beh... è semplicemente assurdo (sia ben chiaro che non me la prendo con la tua immaginazione, figuriamoci, ma con il modo con cui la giustifichi, il quale non ha alcun senso per me).
Comunque chiarisco: non ho mai affermato che con la parola _altresì_ la frase risulta sbagliata, anzi confermo la sua correttezza.
La differenza principale che noto tra le due modalità è la domanda cui rispondono al senso verbale: nella forma con _*altresì*_ mi risponde alla domanda "che cosa?"; nella forma con _*altre sì*_ mi risponde a "come?". Ossia io ci vedo un cambiamento nel complemento, da diretto a indiretto.  

Anja, Pat Vi ringrazio e comprendo le vostre precisazioni. 

Però, Anja, la battuta si forma proprio prendendo significati dalle mie parole che non ho espresso e 'ulteriori' non significa "in aggiunta a quelli precedenti", ma "che è nuovo, che è successivo e si aggiunge a quanto prima già c'è"; non è che prima dell'apprendimento e dell'imparare dalle proprie o altrui azioni il bambino è ebete, o peggio, un vegetale, o peggio ancora, è assente, non esiste (va beh, magari, forse uno lo è... ma non tutti i bambini, non tutti, no?!). 

Pat, non sono molto d'accordo con quanto hai espresso; ma non ne riporto le ragioni qui perché ritengo che rientri più in una trattazione filosofica e scientifica che linguistica; mi limito dicendo che è 'nuovo' tutto ciò che prima non esiste e nella mente, nel comportamento di un bambino c'è n'è di “vuoto” da riempire o di “parti” da sostituire, smussare, limare!


Mi farebbe comunque molto piacere sapere cosa ne pensiate di questa trasposizione fraseologica:
_"[...] riteneva che gli attori fossero riceventi passivi nel processo di socializzazione. Pertanto la morale di una società i bambini la assumono imparando non solo come agire ma apprendendo nuove norme e valori".


_Un caro saluto!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Caro Dragon,
neppure per me ha senso il modo in cui tu cerchi da una decina di post di giustificare l'ingiustificabile. 
Nella frase data, delle due ipotesi:
1) _altre sì_ è sbagliato
2) _altre sì_ è giusto

solo una può essere vera, e non si tratta di una gara a chi ha ragione quanto piuttosto di sciogliere con valutazioni *oggettive *un dubbio che può avere una sola risposta.
L'ipotesi 1) è corroborata dal fatto che sostituendo "altre sì" con "altresì" la frase ha perfettamente senso dal punto di vista logico, grammaticale e anche sociologico come ci ha confermato Pat che conosce sia il libro che la materia. 
L'ipotesi 2) è corroborata da... niente, a parte la tua strenua insistenza e la tua granitica convinzione che il traduttore non possa aver fatto un errore del genere (quando invece anche gli altri thread di Violapais con altri estratti dallo stesso libro evidenziano il contrario), e la frase che ne risulta è contorta, non ha senso secondo le categorie di cui sopra (logica, grammatica, sociologia) e costringe a fare delle notevoli capriole per essere giustificata come "accettabile". Un limpido caso di "la toppa è peggiore del buco", insomma.

Ove ciò non bastasse, e a costo di peccare nuovamente di "cattivo gusto" (  ), mi permetto di farti sommessamente notare che se tante persone presumibilmente dotate almeno quanto te di intelligenza, conoscenza dell'italiano e senso critico leggono questa frase in un certo modo, e nessuno trova invece convincenti le tue considerazioni, la cosa dovrebbe quanto meno instillarti il dubbio che a sbagliare potresti essere tu e quindi sarebbe il caso di non insistere oltre. 

La validità delle argomentazioni non cambia in base al numero di volte in cui le si ribadiscono e le si rimasticano. 
Penso che quanto già detto basti e avanzi a chi ci legge e a chi  consulterà questo thread in futuro per farsi un'idea sulla  questione. Di sicuro basta e avanza per me, dato che non ritengo produttivo continuare a girare in tondo, quindi esco dalla discussione.


----------



## Pat (√2)

No, Stella, non conosco il libro, né in traduzione né in originale, ma conosco un modo per tagliare la testa al toro. La taglio?
 Il testo *originale* dice: "I bambini apprendono non solo come agire *ma anche *le norme e i valori, la morale, della società." Ovviamente lo dice in inglese, e non potendo trascriverlo qui, allego prova fotografica. Dovrebbe bastare.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Pat 
Chiedo scusa per il fatto che sto rientrando nel thread un attimo dopo aver detto che ne sarei uscita, ma mi sembra doveroso innanzitutto per scusarmi di aver maleinterpretato un tuo commento precedente a proposito della conoscenza del libro e poi per ringraziarti dell'ultimo contributo postato in allegato, che pone finalmente quella che mi sembra una bella pietra tombale sulla questione. Con buona pace del povero toro e, spero, degli appassionati di capriole


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pat (√2) said:


> No, Stella, non conosco il libro, né in traduzione né in originale, ma conosco un modo per tagliare la testa al toro. La taglio?
> Il testo *originale* dice: "I bambini apprendono non solo come agire *ma anche *le norme e i valori, la morale, della società." Ovviamente lo dice in inglese, e non potendo trascriverlo qui, allego prova fotografica. Dovrebbe bastare.
> 
> View attachment 14870



Un po' off topic ma per una buona causa: il testo originale di Ritzer in inglese l'hai trovato sul web?
In tal caso ci potresti postare il link? Credo che sarebbe molto utile anche alla nostra povera Viola che ha a che fare con una traduzione italiana che fa piangere


----------



## Pat (√2)

Paulfromitaly said:


> il testo originale di Ritzer in inglese l'hai trovato sul web


Ho trovato l'ottava edizione di _Sociological Theory_, da cui dovrebbe essere stata "tratta" la traduzione: http://sosiologi.fisip.unsri.ac.id/userfiles/Classical-modern socio theory.pdf.  Non so dire cos'abbiano combinato curatore e traduttrice (che è una ricercatrice, non una professionista). La traduzione ha moltissime pagine in meno, ma l'autore è il solo Ritzer e sono compresi i "classici" del pensiero sociologico, quindi il testo tradotto dovrebbe essere questo. Non so quale edizione abbiano tradotto.
Se Viola mi delucida sull'originale, posso essere più precisa.
Non v'è dubbio che la frase discussa in questo thread sia proprio quella che ho fotografato, comunque.
Mi sento esausta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Grazie Pat 
Credo che il problema sia proprio questo


Pat (√2) said:


> traduttrice (che è una ricercatrice, non una professionista).



Se mi faccio fare una giacca su misura da uno che di lavoro fodera i divani, poi non posso lamentarmi se la giacca fa schifo


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

violapais said:


> "[...] riteneva che gli attori fossero riceventi passivi nel processo di socializzazione. I bambini imparano non solo come agire ma apprendono *altre sì *norme e valori, ovvero la morale di una società".


Nel contesto fornito, "altre sì" è sbagliato. La frase presenta la locuzione correlativa "non solo ... ma anche", in cui "anche" può essere sostituito da sinonimi come "pure" e "altresì".

"Altresì" è un avverbio di registro letterario e formale formato da "altro + e + sì" [la presenza originaria della "e" giustifica la forma antica "altressì"; "altresì", senza geminata, potrebbe aver subìto l'influenza del francese "autresi"], e non è (più) analizzabile, ossia scindibile – nella grafia o solo nella percezione dei parlanti – nei suoi componenti originari.

L'unica forma ammessa oggi è "altresì", non ci sono alternative.


----------



## dragonseven

Pat (√2) said:


> No, Stella, non conosco il libro, né in traduzione né in originale, ma conosco un modo per tagliare la testa al toro. La taglio?
> Il testo *originale* dice: "I bambini apprendono non solo come agire *ma anche *le norme e i valori, la morale, della società." Ovviamente lo dice in inglese, e non potendo trascriverlo qui, allego prova fotografica. Dovrebbe bastare.
> 
> View attachment 14870


  Ehm.........coff coff..........gulp..........coff coff...........ehm...........ohimè! 

Ottimo lavoro, Pat, ottimo lavoro!!!    Decapitato il toro, l'ariete può tornare da dove è venuto! ...Coff coff...

Scusate... coff coff ....


----------



## bearded

Mi sia concessa una facezia:
in questa discussione, un'interpretazione non era giusta, ma *altre sì *(praticamente tutte le altre).


----------



## Pat (√2)

Sono di nuovo qui perché la frase incriminata potrebbe essere tratta dalla traduzione di una versione condensata del libro che ho citato e linkato (_Contemporary Sociological Theory and Its Classical Roots). _Purtroppo non ho trovato il testo su internet.
Ai nostri fini non cambia nulla. La frase è la stessa. Ritzer non ha scritto il testo ex novo: ha riciclato, limato ecc..


----------

